

SEO should be renamed to ‘Social Engagement Optimisation’ - ofca
http://svenduplic.com/post/12286985527/seo-should-be-renamed-to-social-engagement

======
puranjay
and what about verticals that don't lend themselves to engagement? Insurance
is pretty hard to get excited about..

